# What made you do what you do?



## Crickets (Dec 6, 2008)

Title pretty much explains it. What made you want to do what you do for a living? Or for the younger ppl like me, what makes you wanna do what you wanna do when you get older?



Me, I wanna be a fireman. First off I always knew I wanted to help people. Second I understand how fire and chemicals work and all that jazz pretty good, and also I know alot about construction since almost all of my friends and family have worked in it some point in their life. I'm sure I have alot to learn but thats the main reasons I wanna do that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 6, 2008)

Mechanical Engineer, I don't know what discipline yet though.

I always excelled at Mechanics, and genuinely enjoyed doing it. Mechanical Engineers also have lots of paths to choose, I can do Robotics, Aerospace, Nanotech, product design, and can even become a patent lawyer if I eventually decide I dislike mechanics.

I am just finishing up my first semester, but I am loving it so far.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 6, 2008)

I want to go to college. Every adult who's never been to college is what's making me want to go. lol.

College is as far as I planned. I have no goals to work for, I'm kinda hoping it all falls together for me.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 6, 2008)

I want to be a surgeon since I had too much time on my hands  (piano, card magic, cubing etc.)


----------



## Brett (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm still deciding between Music and Political Science. =/ (I'm considering getting a education degree, then teach those 2 subjects )

I'm a junior in HS, and a local school is good in both of those majors, so I have time still .


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Dec 6, 2008)

Guitar teacher:
Cos I want a job which I enjoy


----------



## Crickets (Dec 6, 2008)

Brett said:


> I'm still deciding between Music and Political Science. =/ (I'm considering getting a education degree, then teach those 2 subjects )
> 
> I'm a junior in HS, and a local school is good in both of those majors, so I have time still .



I am also a junior.


----------



## Dene (Dec 6, 2008)

Crickets said:


> Me, I wanna be a fireman. First off I always knew I wanted to help people.



So why is a fireman helping people, and not a shelf-stacker in a supermarket? As far as I'm concerned, as long as you're doing a job (housewife counts) and not sitting around at home living off the government, then you're helping people - no matter what.


----------



## deco122392 (Dec 6, 2008)

hmmmm i dont know yet im in tenth in highschool.... and i really dont know im good if not decent at most everyhimg i do except i always get in trouble......hmmm any ideas?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 6, 2008)

Uh...I wanna be a doctor or sometin...maybe a psychologist or sometin...or a math teacher or sometin...I am very indecisive 

Oh wait I take that back, I wanna be a guy who works at a gym  a health nut or sometin like a bodybuilder


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 7, 2008)

I want to be a botanist around the Cactaceae species...

that or

mechanical engineer based on robotic technology.


----------



## cwdana (Dec 10, 2008)

Mastercard ads got me interested in advertising. Probably when I was a sophomore in highschool, I saw one of the originals. It made me think different about the commercials I usually tuned out. 

And alas...

The campaign continues...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 10, 2008)

I was failing at Physics so I took the easy option of a relatively new subject, "Computer Studies" as it was then known. Later at University I dropped out of Electrical and Electronic Engineering degree to take an easier subject, "Computer Studies" 

Follow the path of least resistance my child!


----------



## PeterV (Dec 11, 2008)

I love AutoCAD (and other CAD software), so naturally I got into drafting. Along with that comes design and engineering.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 11, 2008)

I enjoyed working with computers and doing networking, so I went into that field. Since I have the social skills of a brick and hate ties, I went into computer science to be a programmer instead of an MIS degree and be IT support.


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 11, 2008)

I want to be a Graphic Designer/Photographer and hopefully a part time musician/guitar teacher, and all for God.

I've always loved art and music and I already do a good deal of drawing/photoshop/photography/music on a daily basis. I'm a devout Christian, and I've vowed to serve God with everything. So, if I do end up doing what I listed, it would most likely be for a Church or Christian magazine of some sort. Maybe not to start off with, but, eventually, it's what I want to do. =]


----------



## Gata (Dec 11, 2008)

Computer sciences definetly. I have programmed for a long time and love it. Could possibly get my masters and a teaching certificate and teach down at the local High School. But I dont know, it's where ever life takes me I guess.

My first post, hehe...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 11, 2008)

Dene said:


> Crickets said:
> 
> 
> > Me, I wanna be a fireman. First off I always knew I wanted to help people.
> ...



Being a rescue worker of any kind gives you a much stronger and more direct sense of helping people, because you're doing something that is necessary but that the people you are helping couldn't possibly do themselves. As a firefighter you have a chance to give someone a much greater amount of help than you would in most normal jobs - that is, directly saving them, rather than just being helpful.


----------



## Bob (Dec 11, 2008)

became a teacher in a last minute decision as i was finishing up my BA in math.


----------



## Ewks (Dec 11, 2008)

I want to become a physics teacher. 'Cause I love physics and I love teaching and I want a work in which I get to be with people (I don't want to be a lab nerd). I still have time to think tho, I'm still a junior in high school and there is quite good university here where I live so I don't even have to move far from home if I do go study physics.


----------



## mande (Dec 11, 2008)

Well, when I grow up, I want to do some research on the mathematics related to the Rubik's cube and related puzzles.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Jan 20, 2012)

.... I don't know if it's a good idea for me to be bumping this thread, but I was just thinking, there's a lot of cubers that end up in engineering or math or physics, one way or another, so I thought should take a deeper look at why some cubers chose that route (or didn't choose that route).

I just started college, so I might end up that way too, but if all goes well, I'm goin' for pediatric neuroscience!! I've always had a bit of an obsession with the brain...

I'm thinking it'd be cool to start off as a neurosurgeon for a few years, then go into whatever I want to do afterwards. My dad really wants me to do some surgery at some point, and I think it'd be fun to poke at somebody's brain for 6+ hours, so why not?? I know, I speak jokefully, but seriously, I think that'd be up my alley... despite being the perfect target for lawsuit. One mistake and there goes my head...). After neurosurgery, I'd be a regular doctor and do research in pediatric neurology simultaneously. And then, when I'm tired of being a doctor, I'll probably switch it out for being a professor, and just continue research... but yeah, those are my potentially too specific and maybe overly ambitious hopes for the future.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jan 20, 2012)

I've always wantd to do engineering. Civil most likely is what I wil end up doing. I've been interested in this ever since efore I started cubing.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 20, 2012)

I am a heavy vehicle mechanic (bus and coach) which is probably not the job stereotyped with your typical cuber.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 20, 2012)

Just go with your gut. If neuroscience and neurosurgery seem up your alley then go with that.

As for me I had no idea what I wanted to major in when I started college. I didn't know until it came time to register for classes the second semester of my freshman year. I was looking through the course catalogue and found the math section.

"Ooooh, that class sounds fun."
"Yeah, I'd like to take that class one day."
"Whoa! They _have_ that class here?! Yeah I'm definitely taking that at some point."

After I looked at all the classes I wanted to take and added up the credit hours for them, it turns out I only would have needed to take two or three more math classes to get a major. I figured it was an easy decision at that point


----------



## Dillonzer (Jan 20, 2012)

I was always interested in computers and then I took a CS class in high school, so I decided to major in it. It's an amazing career to get into and since everything is coming into technology now, it shouldn't be hard to find a job. Then I decided to cube because I just thought it would be cool to have that as a background in my mind.


----------



## radmin (Jan 20, 2012)

I studied electronics because I thought I wanted to fix computers. 
I did become a computer technician out of college but I followed the money.
Today I'm a web developer. I wish I would have switched sooner. It's a ton more money.

Software engineers and the like are the rockstars today.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hopefully something programming related, because it's fun.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 20, 2012)

I wanna get into something with electricity. Line man sounds fun. Or just a repair man. So long as it has a voltage I wanna know about it. And how to fix it.



ben1996123 said:


> Hopefully something programming related, because it's fun.


 
I swear I saw one of your comments on one of RODALCO2007s videos. Can't remember which though. Maybe the one where he melts iron sand.


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm only 13 so I haven't really done much thinking on it but I think I would like engineering.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 21, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> Hopefully something programming related, because it's fun.


 
Mmm, same.


----------



## tozies24 (Jan 21, 2012)

Math is fun. I went to college looking at Aerospace Engineering but then decided Math was better. Now I am 2 years in and I enjoy it a lot more than I probably would have Aerospace so it was a good choice.


----------



## Zarxrax (Jan 21, 2012)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> .... I don't know if it's a good idea for me to be bumping this thread, but I was just thinking, there's a lot of cubers that end up in engineering or math or physics, one way or another, so I thought should take a deeper look at why some cubers chose that route (or didn't choose that route).


 
Because we're nerds.


----------



## JackJ (Jan 21, 2012)

I honestly have no clue, sophomore in HS currently. I really enjoy History classes but don't really know how beneficial it is to know names and dates.


----------



## Achifaifa (Jan 21, 2012)

Studying computer science. 

I guess I was stupid enough to throw myself to a putrid pile of **** thinking that I was going to learn something...


----------



## RTh (Jan 21, 2012)

Physics.
Started studying physics for fun when I was 9 years old. It was a fascinating field back then, and now it is even more so. I've always been extremely curious, compellingly drawn to intriguing stuff. Guess there's not much more intriguing than the universe.
At some point I was reading my mom's medicine books, because I wanted to know how humans digest food. Later I got into philosophy, then history, religion... But still a physical singularity was more mysterious.

Cubes were yet another interesting puzzle to solve, but strangely enough I kept solving cubes.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm going to be a NEET.


----------



## Ickathu (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm a highschool freshman, and for the past couple of years I've been thinking probably programming, graphics design, or 3D (cg) animation (game or film). ATM, I'm leaning toward graphics or game design/animation, but I'll probably pick something in that... genre, I guess you could say. You can see some of my older animations on my youtube channel, and some of my other 3d stuff: Facebook


----------

